# Farmington J dike project?



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

What happened to this project? And the money!!!!! HA HA!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

fish-n-fool said:


> What happened to this project? And the money!!!!! HA HA!


Oh I am sure the money is safe and sound collecting interest and the project is on a list somewhere to get done some day, once everyone forgets about it and the $$$$


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

It is scheduled for next summer I believe. You have to understand these things cost a lot of money and manpower to complete. The program is not mandatory so they are getting the money on a voluntary basis, it's going to take a few years to get enough money to complete projects because not everyone is going to participate in the slam programs.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Found this on the web....

http://www.deq.utah.gov/locations/G...lardmitmoniesFBWMAJDikReconstructionfinal.pdf

Awesome if it is scheduled for next year. Hopefully they bring in alot of heavy equipment and destroy all the phrag in the way.... If it is not on the docket, we should make a call to the Division office and see what the status is.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

They tried this year and got shut down by the corp of engineers. Yes it's a shocker that you would need a permit to build on a wetland but nobody knew. Now they are working on permits.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Section 404 permitting is a biotch


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Where's the shi+house they were going to build? Turpin lot is a mess....:?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

tallbuck said:


> Found this on the web....
> 
> http://www.deq.utah.gov/locations/G...lardmitmoniesFBWMAJDikReconstructionfinal.pdf
> 
> Awesome if it is scheduled for next year. Hopefully they bring in alot of heavy equipment and destroy all the phrag in the way.... If it is not on the docket, we should make a call to the Division office and see what the status is.


If you read the document, in May of 2014 fowl minded dontated $9,000 of the estimated $150,000 needed. Does anyone know if they received the funding for the remaining $141,000 needed for the project?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Where's the shi+house they were going to build? Turpin lot is a mess....:?


You misunderstood. It wasn't a shi+ house, it was a SCHMIDT house...;-)


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Where's the shi+house they were going to build? Turpin lot is a mess....:?


 Are you volunteering to clean that shi+house??


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Are you volunteering to clean that shi+house??


They have DWR paid workers to do that. Just like they do with the one by the headquarters. Do you think that toilet paper just magically appears in the bathroom? I guess you would rather look at shi+ and toilet paper in the parking lot.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

The restrooms are still being worked on. They dug some test holes late this summer. They have the vaults ordered (or so I hear). They will have to dig in the vaults and build the outhouse over them. They hoped to have it done by now, but it is still actively in the works.
R


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

rjefre said:


> The restrooms are still being worked on. They dug some test holes late this summer. They have the vaults ordered (or so I hear). They will have to dig in the vaults and build the outhouse over them. They hoped to have it done by now, but it is still actively in the works.
> R


That's good to hear! The Turpin lot gets very messy this time of year. I know nobody likes to talk about it, but this is something that needs attention soon.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

They say the are too busy. I wonder if they will take volunteers to help get it moving I bet I can remember how to set the tanks and dig the footings


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

I think you will see the restrooms installed in the spring...


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

JerryH said:


> Are you volunteering to clean that shi+house??


My bad just saw the post on the J dike.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Utmuddguy said:


> They say the are too busy. I wonder if they will take volunteers to help get it moving I bet I can remember how to set the tanks and dig the footings


 Seriously I mean how hard can it be. I have seen the plans for it already...


----------

